# Can You Tell the Difference Between Relaxed and Natural Straightened?



## Jazala (Nov 21, 2009)

This is sort of a spin-off from a thread I was reading. (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419962)

*Unless you can see obvious new growth*, can you really tell if someone has relaxed hair or natural straightened hair?  How can you tell?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Sure, if someone is going for the kinky-straight look then its obvious.

Me personally, I'm a person of absolutes, if I'm wearing my hair kinky, I want it kinky from root to tip, if I'm wearing my hair curly, I want curls consistent from root to tip and if I straighten I want it consistently silky.

If you're like me, and you go for the silky pin straight look when you straighten, then people cant tell unless you let them know. Alot of times people do tell me they weren't sure but they knew my hair looked thicker and more bouncy then relaxed hair. 

Its hilarious watching the reactions on peoples faces when I tell them I'm natural when I happen to be rocking a press & flat iron. I came up to this girl sitting at a large table with her friends and complimented her on her twa I was like "yay for being natural" and she was like "are you natural too?" I was like "100%!" all the jaws at the table she was sitting at dropped I was like "see ya!"


----------



## chellero (Nov 21, 2009)

When people straighten their natural hair it tends to look thicker and healthier then relaxed hair.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope!  I recently told a sales lady how pretty her shoulder length bob was.  Then I asked her which relaxer she used.  She said she is 1100% natural and had been that way for 5 years.  Her hair was fiya and looked relaxed straight...it was beautiful!


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 21, 2009)

My sister and I can almost always tell, but it also depends somewhat on the texture and/or pattern  of hair that has been relaxed. 

For instance, no, I did not know that a self described "Italian American" college girl's hair had been lightly relaxed as opposed to straightened because the end result looked just like European-straight hair with a mild wave. There was no way to know that it had undergone a chemical process as opposed to the blow-drying out and flat-ironing that I learned (once living in a dorm with them) many European-ancestry women do daily. 

IMO, the tighter the natural curl or kink OR, alternately, the thicker or coarser the texture,  I think it becomes much easier to distinguish chemical processing. 

However, I do not think *most* people--and certainly not most men, as per that post--have any way to distinguish that. My sis and I grew  up analyzing hair like hawks because we're from a very mixed ethnic background where people are always gossiping about "whose hair is naturally that 'good" (quite common for us) and whose hair had to be processed such (also common), and who just had an excellent stylist who knows their way around a hot comb.


----------



## Jazala (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> If you're like me, and you go for the silky pin straight look when you straighten, then people cant tell unless you let them know, its hilarious watching the reactions on peoples faces when I tell them I'm natural when I happen to be rocking a press & flat iron. I came up to this girl sitting at a large table with her friends and complimented her on her twa I was like "yay for being natural" and she was like "are you natural too?" I was like "100%!" all the jaws at the table she was sitting at dropped I was like "see ya!"



I can imagine those folks drooling over all that lovely hair!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks *Jazala*!

This is an interesting question, check out my press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch

ETA: Here's a more recent improved flat-iron job with my beloved MaxiGlide


----------



## Jazala (Nov 21, 2009)

chellero said:


> When people straighten their natural hair it tends to look thicker and healthier then relaxed hair.



I used to think this too until I started seeing people on this board with thick, healthy, lush relaxed hair like Silver2 and Tee.

I'm thinking that if your hair is already thin, ANY type of straightening (thermal or chemical) will make it appear thinner. 

As for healthiness, do you think that thick = healthy? or are you using some other measure for health?


----------



## Jazala (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks *Jazala*!
> 
> This is an interesting question, check out my most recent press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch



Wow it's looks fabulous! I would not be able to tell. I do see some texture but, my hair looks a bit textured when I rollerset (most likely because I'm not bone-straight).


----------



## Lucie (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I can. Which is funny because everyone thinks I am natural.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Jazala said:


> *Wow it's looks fabulous!* I would not be able to tell. I do see some texture but, my hair looks a bit textured when I rollerset (most likely because I'm not bone-straight).


Thanks I really liked the way it came out For me, if my hair is pressed, I pretty much have to convince people that I'm natural, then I have to show them  that my texture isn't loose curls. I carry around my camera and show people my texture and different styles like I'm showing off a new born baby At that point most people just go "Wow" lmao


----------



## Jazala (Nov 21, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> My sister and I can almost always tell, but it also depends somewhat on the texture and/or pattern  of hair that has been relaxed.
> 
> For instance, no, I did not know that a self described "Italian American" college girl's hair had been lightly relaxed as opposed to straightened because the end result looked just like European-straight hair with a mild wave. There was no way to know that it had undergone a chemical process as opposed to the blow-drying out and flat-ironing that I learned (once living in a dorm with them) many European-ancestry women do daily.
> 
> ...



That's an interesting observation and now that I think about it, it holds true in my experience as well.  My uncle's ex-wife had hair that was in the 2's or 3's.  She was relaxed and we never knew it till one day I found the relaxer kit she tried to hide in the trash lol.  She wanted us all to believe that her natural hair was type 1. She wore her hair long, slightly wavy, and it was thick and very silky. It really fooled me for the longest time!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Not if a person gets a *TRUE* press.


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 21, 2009)

Jazala said:


> I used to think this too until I started seeing people on this board with thick, healthy, lush relaxed hair like Silver2 and Tee.
> 
> I'm thinking that if your hair is already thin, ANY type of straightening (thermal or chemical) will make it appear thinner.
> 
> As for healthiness, do you think that thick = healthy? or are you using some other measure for health?


 
I definetely agree with you on this one Sweetie   My own hair is far from being thin, and same goes for my sisters ...relaxed or natural


----------



## xcuzememiss (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks *Jazala*!
> 
> This is an interesting question, check out my most recent press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch



 I Could tell it was natural. But it straightened pretty good for not having a relaxer


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Nov 21, 2009)

I can definitely tell the difference. When I see people with bone straight flowy hair in the streets, I always ask if they are natural and 100% of people I ask say Yes. It is hard to explain how I know. Its the natural sheen, the bounce, and the flow of the hair. No offense to people with relaxed hair, but IMO a natural's press looks healthier straightened. There is a whole different look between a relaxed head and a natural head that is straightened bone straight. Idk..its hard to explain.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks xcuzememiss I like when people can tell I'm natural too because that way I can serve as an example of the potential of natural hair

I totally feel what you're saying lexi


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 21, 2009)

Not really. I can sometimes tell between straightened fine hair vs relaxed fine hair. But definitely not with people with thick hair...


----------



## dynamic1 (Nov 21, 2009)

When comparing hair that appears healthy you cannot tell.  When comparing two chewed up heads, you cannot tell.   

Good presses, even with flat irons can look very smooth and bouncy.  All you need is the right tools and a good professional or to be an awesome DIYer.  There are alot of women in cities like Atlanta, that have competent stylist and get great results.  

People often ask naturals who alternate between kinky and straight, if they got a relaxer to straighten.  While working out with natural straightened hair my roots waved up because I sweat in the scalp. It looked like new growth.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 21, 2009)

Sometimes I can tell. The main indicator is thickness. Usually, to me, relaxed non-healthy heads seem flatter than relaxed healthy and naturally straightened heads. It's as though the relaxer took away any volume or fullness.


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 21, 2009)

Forgot to tell, by the way BMP I love your pincurls results. For an unknown reason my pincurls are always a mess.  So I gave up after a couple of trials


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanxsomuch Mamato!:blush3: your hair is sooooooo gorgeous!!!

My YouTube channel is on its way and I promise this will be amung the tutorials


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 21, 2009)

*sighs* You have such beautiful healthy hair, Mamato!

can you include your relaxer in regime? pretty please. lol


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanxsomuch Mamato!:blush3:
> 
> My YouTube channel is on its way and I promise this will be amung the tutorials


 
Great Sweetie, I'll be there watching ... keep us posted


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 21, 2009)

Jazala said:


> I used to think this too until I started seeing people on this board with thick, healthy, lush relaxed hair like Silver2 and Tee.
> 
> I'm thinking that if your hair is already thin, ANY type of straightening (thermal or chemical) will make it appear thinner.
> 
> ?



Exactly. 

Quite a number of relaxed heads esp on here with nice healthy thick hair


----------



## 30something (Nov 21, 2009)

No, I can't. If both are straighten to pin straight then would be hard to tell the difference only thing I could do is suspect what it is.  

If both was flat iron pin straight, used same products and had same thickness would be extremely hard for me to tell.


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 21, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> *sighs* You have such beautiful healthy hair, Mamato!
> 
> can you include your relaxer in regime? pretty please. lol


 
Oh thanks Honey ... Just ORS no lye regular, nothing fancy... 10-15 mins and I am good to go.  I am texlaxed by the way.  My natural texture is quite coarse and would take at least 45-60 mins to get bone straight


----------



## taz007 (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't really tell the difference either.  In fact, my pressed natural hair was MUCH thinner than my relaxed hair. Not sure why that was/is.  I will be posting pictures of both my natural and relaxed hair in December.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I can tell the difference at least 2/3 times.  Something about the texture looks different.  Just like at least 2/3 times I can tell the difference between a type 4 straightened and a type 3 straightened, even though they're both straight.  The texture still looks different.


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I carry around my camera and show people my texture and different styles like I'm showing off a new born baby At that point most people just go "Wow" lmao


 

I assumeyou care for your hair like its a new born baby might as well show her off like shes one.  Once I BC I might have to start carrying around my camara.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 21, 2009)

There should be a test then and have a bunch of straightened/pressed natural heads and then relaxed heads to see if people really can tell or not. 

Everone can tell mine is natural cause it always has it's kinkiness still. There are plenty girls at my college you can't tell off the bad and some you can. It really depends on how silky straight they can get it and how their texture naturally is.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 21, 2009)

If both heads of hair are healthy, no I cannot tell. 

Just look at the heads of the members of this board. Compare Pinkskates 4a hair that is pressed and Sylver's or Traycee's relaxed hair. All look the same to me, healthy.

If we are talking chewed up relaxed ends versus a pressed natural, I can spot that.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 21, 2009)

It's hard for me to say, because I rarely verify whether my suspicions were correct IRL (I don't ask random strangers if they relax or not).

It's not really about thickness to me -- my hair is fine and thin whether relaxed or natural, for example -- but it's something else...hard to put your finger on it, but it's the way it moves or something... (which reminds me, this question kind of depends on whether or not you are seeing the person's hair IRL or just a pic -- pics are much harder IMO)

I think it depends, though.  The more texture your hair has, the better the press/flat iron has to be, especially at the roots.  Now if there is texture left in the hair deliberately, whether chemically or heat altered, it's a tough call.

When I straighten my hair "bone straight" with heat it looks pretty much like my relaxed hair.  Well, actually it looks better, especially the ends, but the straightness is about the same.


----------



## Lyoness (Nov 21, 2009)

Not on this board, I have to go to fotki's to double check..


----------



## aegis (Nov 21, 2009)

no not really. people can tell when i do however bc i don't flat iron really straight anymore. think claire huxtable straight i guess


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 21, 2009)

I usually can't tell. If the hair looks thicker and "bigger" I will assume it's natural hair, but I'm usually wrong. 

I'm at the salon right now getting my hair did lol and if you were to see me in 3 hours you'd probaly assume my hair is relaxed or BKT'd cuz it's literally bone straight. Most people assume I relaxed... Till it rains and my hair goes POOF.


----------



## isabella09 (Nov 21, 2009)

as the straightened natural hair that I’ve seen tends to look thicker than relaxed hair.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 21, 2009)

Sometimes I can tell.  Now Dominican Blown out naturals.  I can't tell to save my life. They get that hair BONE STRAIGHT.

I am relaxed and have been mistaken for being natural. I have been told how healthy and bouncy my hair is. I think stretching is the key to it.


----------



## imaccami (Nov 21, 2009)

I can usually tell. Of course, it would be impossible to tell between Pinkskates and Sylver2, but irl a natural usually has more texture even when flat ironed.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with those who said healthy relaxed and healthy natural hair look almost the same when straightened, but chewed up relaxed hair is always a dead giveaway.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks *Jazala*!
> 
> This is an interesting question, check out my most recent press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch




I want your body shape


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Awe  thanks love I hope you get it one day *tickledpinkies09 *its a good time lol 

Thanks mom! lol

Seriously though, you're perfectly beautiful the way you are


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't really tell.  I have noticed that those with thicker, coarser textures have better relaxer results.


----------



## candiel (Nov 21, 2009)

natural hair that is straightened well seems to be a little shinier and silkier to me


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 21, 2009)

Not if the natural is really pressed straight. And damaged, gelled-up relaxed hair is always obvious. 

As for thickness, flow, shine, and all of that... my straightened natural hair looked exactly the same as my relaxed hair.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2009)

Depends on the level of press!


----------



## jennboo (Nov 21, 2009)

Usually.

To me, even when natural hair is pressed really straight, there's still something different about the look of it...it has more body.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks *Jazala*!
> 
> This is an interesting question, check out my most recent press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch



BMP: Can you show a picture of your flat iron with the taped-on small tooth comb? That's such a smart idea sine the chase method definitely gives me the best flat iron results.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2009)

People can't tell. When I'm stretching, folks think my hair is natural. There is no way that people can tell if hair is relaxed or not when straightened. I have been relaxed for many, many years and my hair is super thick. I see naturals, even on this board, straighten and their hair is very thin.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't tell.  I know a co-worker of mine who always wears her hair straight and she's 100% natural.  I thought she was relaxed since I've known her almost two years and she doesn't wear her hair in its curly state.

I think when you are comparing a healthy natural head to a healthy relaxed head, they look the same if the press/flat iron got the natural head really straight.  I've seen some naturals who press, but they leave some texture.  Others, like my co-worker, get pressed bone straight.

Also, the thickness isn't a factor from what I've seen IRL.  I know plenty of relaxed heads who have thick hair and some naturals who have lost some of their thickness over the years due to too much heat usage.  It all depends on how well the hair is taken care of.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 21, 2009)

If they do a really good job on straightening the natural hair (like pinkskates or any good dominican blowout) I can not tell the difference.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 21, 2009)

yes i can tell. the color of natural straightened hair is deeper, has more shine, bounce, movement, and it hangs heavier.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 21, 2009)

100% agree with you.

my hair is relaxed and it's thick/full with lots of body. it's an inaccurate assumption to say relaxed heads hair looks thinner and doesn't "hang" heavy or whatever nonsense theories.

it all depends on your hair type. I have thick full hair. not every natural has thick hair either to think that would be crazy with all the different types of textures people have in the world. there are naturals whose hair is fine also and when straightened is flat and limp same for some relaxed but it's not because a person is relaxed that their hair is "limp" depends on the strands. some hair also lacks body again nothing to do with a person being relaxed.

 it takes too much energy to analyze people's hair. a nice head of hair is a nice head of hair, that's just me.





Jazala said:


> I used to think this too until I started seeing people on this board with thick, healthy, lush relaxed hair like Silver2 and Tee.
> 
> I'm thinking that if your hair is already thin, ANY type of straightening (thermal or chemical) will make it appear thinner.
> 
> As for healthiness, do you think that thick = healthy? or are you using some other measure for health?


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 21, 2009)

When I was younger and I got the old fashioned press, I use to always get asked if I had a perm. I didn't even know what a perm was.


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 21, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> 100% agree with you.
> 
> my hair is relaxed and it's thick/full with lots of body. it's an inaccurate assumption to say relaxed heads hair looks thinner and doesn't "hang" heavy or whatever nonsense theories.
> 
> ...


 

ITA w/ everything you said


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 21, 2009)

No I can't tell but I guess it's because I never really cared. If I'm looking at someones hair, it's because I like the style or the length, I could careless if it's natural or relaxed.


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 21, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> 100% agree with you.
> 
> my hair is relaxed and it's thick/full with lots of body. it's an inaccurate assumption to say relaxed heads hair looks thinner and doesn't "hang" heavy or whatever nonsense theories.
> 
> ...




thank you!!!
i was begining to think this was another hate on people with relaxed hair threads based after reading some of these comments, like "Natural hair has way more shine body bounce bling thickness swang wounderfulness than relaxed hair when straightened". are u serious? it entirely depends on the individual. Like look at sweet cashews hair and sylver2's hair for example. Some naturals would kill for their hair to look half as thick as theirs when straightened.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 21, 2009)

If I felt the hair, I could tell if it's relaxed or pressed. To me, pressed hair feels a bit heavier, IDK why. It also could be the products used by the people whose hair I've touch.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 21, 2009)

cupcakes said:


> thank you!!!
> i was begining to think this was another hate on people with relaxed hair threads based after reading some of these comments, like "Natural hair has way more shine body bounce bling thickness swang wounderfulness than relaxed hair when straightened". are u serious? it entirely depends on the individual. Like look at* sweet cashews hair* and sylver2's hair for example. Some naturals would kill for their hair to look half as thick as theirs when straightened.



OMGoodness!!! How did I EVER miss her hair!!!! 

Off to seriously stalk her fotki ...


----------



## taz007 (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh and don't forget the FABULOUS Marcherieamour!!!


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 21, 2009)

I cant tell for the most part. Sometimes I think they are relaxed but they are natural and vice versa.


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 22, 2009)

sometimes i can. my theory....it depends on the amount of time they spend, the quality of an iron, and the product(s) they use....some folks may just want to be able to manage their hair in a more straighter look but not bone straight, who am i to judge them. 
just out of curiousity, does texture matter? will a 3a-b-c look more relaxed than a 4a-b-c...i guess it goes back to my theory on what it depends right.


----------



## Truth (Nov 22, 2009)

If it's silky str8.. then Nah.. I can't....I remember when I first met one of my home girls...her hair stayed silky straight all the time. I always thought she had a relaxer, until one day she was like "i'm natural, i've been natural all my life"... all I could do was ... I couldn't tell. I shoulda took the hint tho, when she would always run from the rain...


----------



## Solitude (Nov 22, 2009)

cupcakes said:


> thank you!!!
> i was begining to think this was another hate on people with relaxed hair threads based after reading some of these comments, like "Natural hair has way more shine body bounce bling thickness swang wounderfulness than relaxed hair when straightened". are u serious? it entirely depends on the individual. Like look at sweet cashews hair and sylver2's hair for example. Some naturals would kill for their hair to look half as thick as theirs when straightened.



Exactly. I'm like...do people not see naturals IRL who straighten one day, and their hair has visible knots and splits? Or either it's so frizzy that it looks like damaged relaxed hair...? Or is heavy with product to keep it from reverting? Sigh...sometimes you can tell the difference, but not in a good way. 

I usually can't tell. I just admire a head of healthy hair and move on. I'm also wondering how people are confirming these theories, or if these are a lot of assumptions. Not knocking anyone's opinions, just wondering.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 22, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> 100% agree with you.
> 
> my hair is relaxed and it's thick/full with lots of body. it's an inaccurate assumption to say relaxed heads hair looks thinner and doesn't "hang" heavy or whatever nonsense theories.
> 
> ...




amen! im really getting tired of these natural v relaxed post with the responses which oh so subtly want to try and point out that relaxed hair will never look as good as natural hair be it straighten or pressed


----------



## Embyra (Nov 22, 2009)

cupcakes said:


> thank you!!!
> i was begining to think this was another hate on people with relaxed hair threads based after reading some of these comments, like "Natural hair has way more shine body bounce bling thickness swang wounderfulness than relaxed hair when straightened". are u serious? it entirely depends on the individual. Like look at sweet cashews hair and sylver2's hair for example. Some naturals would kill for their hair to look half as thick as theirs when straightened.



you would have thought with all the relaxed thick bouncy haired ladies on this forum in particular people would take hair strand into account and not blame everything on a relaxer for thin hair i guess ignorance is bliss


----------



## pringe (Nov 22, 2009)

nope, when i get a good press & flat iron, no one knows the difference and my hair is very shiny and bouncy


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2009)

This board does not represent the average head of hair.  In the real world, most heads of hair aren't as healthy as ours.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah too many assumptions on things, all of the girls I went to h.s. with in nyc were relaxed and had beautiful mbl hair (except for me always apl whatevs, at least it was healthy I guess lol). 

nice hair is nice hair at the end of the day.







coconut said:


> amen! im really getting tired of these natural v relaxed post with the responses which oh so subtly want to try and point out that relaxed hair will never look as good as natural hair be it straighten or pressed


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 22, 2009)

for real, 
I wasn't going to post because i'm always the bad guy on here but once I started to see the comments as you said "natural hair has more shine" etc. I started to get annoyed and had to open my mouth/keyboard 

i'm relaxed and never have I made any snippy comments about people with natural hair it doesn't matter to me to each his/her own. even though some  (in real life) needed to be talked about and may have been better off relaxed. but it just seems like people that have taken the plunge feel the need to say crazy things about relaxed heads.

what next beatings in the parking lots for being relaxed? people throwing water on relaxed heads to see if we will run or not to find a dryer lmao! (i'm picturing the bashings something like the fur protestors throwing paint on womens fur coats)







cupcakes said:


> thank you!!!
> i was begining to think this was another hate on people with relaxed hair threads based after reading some of these comments, like "Natural hair has way more shine body bounce bling thickness swang wounderfulness than relaxed hair when straightened". are u serious? it entirely depends on the individual. Like look at sweet cashews hair and sylver2's hair for example. Some naturals would kill for their hair to look half as thick as theirs when straightened.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> This board does not represent the average head of hair.  In the real world, most heads of hair aren't as healthy as ours.



This. 

In my area there are a lot more relaxed heads and therefore a lot more chances for HAMs.


----------



## sunnydaze (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes I can tell the difference, but not necessarily labeling it with the natural hair looks better, healthier, shinier, etc. I will say that 8 times out of ten, it looks denser.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I dunno... I think it's difficult to tell the difference between healthy relaxed hair and healthy natural hair that's been straightened.  The hair in my siggy is my hair straightened; and I've gotten a few PMs about how straight my hair appears in the photo, saying they wouldn't have known I wasn't relaxed except for the words stating I'm a BKT'd natural.


----------



## imaccami (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> This board does not represent the average head of hair. In the real world, most heads of hair aren't as healthy as ours.


 
Exactly. That goes for natural and relaxed. I see tore up natural hair _all the time_ irl just as often as I see messed up relaxed hair.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> This board does not represent the average head of hair.  In the real world, most heads of hair aren't as healthy as ours.



 at the possibility of being considered one of the hair elite.   Thank God for LHCF for showing me about my hair!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 22, 2009)

imaccami said:


> Exactly. That goes for natural and relaxed. I see tore up natural hair _all the time_ irl just as often as I see messed up relaxed hair.



How is that possible when 80% of bw are relaxed? I don't doubt that you've seen a few messed up natural heads, but the same amount?


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 22, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> 100% agree with you.
> 
> my hair is relaxed and it's thick/full with lots of body. *it's an inaccurate assumption to say relaxed heads hair looks thinner and doesn't "hang" *heavy or whatever nonsense theories.
> 
> ...



Very true. It's a total misconception to say that just because you are natural, your hair is thicker. My hair is pretty much the same. It didn't "swang" when I had it pressed, and it doesn't swang relaxed. It was stiff natural and it's still stiff relaxed.  If your hair is thin or if you just don't have a lot of hair period, that won't change all that much between one or the other. The difference is when the hair isn't straightened well, it would appear fuller. 

Natural:






Natural:





Relaxed:





Relaxed:





Natural, with humidity:


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

^^^ OT Shan, your hair is   Soooo pretty!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 22, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> How is that possible when 80% of bw are relaxed? I don't doubt that you've seen a few messed up natural heads, but the same amount?


EXCELLENT point!!


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 22, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ OT Shan, your hair is   Soooo pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is mine:
*
"Jacked Nat"  Natural, pressed hair Nov. '07* (I had to "Photoshop" the left side of my see-through hair )





*

Relaxed June '09







Relaxed hair Nov. '09*





*
Relaxed Nov' 09 (2 hours post relaxer)*


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 22, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is mine:
> *
> "Jacked Nat"  Natural, pressed hair Nov. '07* (I had to "Photoshop" the left side of my see-through hair )
> 
> ...



Wow, now that is some thick and luscious hair.


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 22, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> *
> Relaxed Nov' 09 (2 hours post relaxer)*



Yeah... I don't see very many people with your thickness & body & shine & swang whether they are relaxed, natural, healthy, super-healthy, unhealthy, on hair boards, no-boards, period.  

There is no magic bullet to get hair like Oprah's, Mwedzi's, Taz's, Shima's etc unless you were born that way.   Just try to have the best hair that you can have.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 22, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> How is that possible when 80% of bw are relaxed? I don't doubt that you've seen a few messed up natural heads, but the same amount?



I believe that she probably means percentage wise. Like at my church. There aren't that many naturals. But a lot of them have messed up looking heads. And I soooo want to point them to LHCF. But that is not my style to just come up to someone and do that. If they ask, that is another story...

Most of them have to keep their hair in TWA's because they have damage and aren't retaining any length. And the ones that straighten their hair, I can see through to their back/neck. Hair is basically very thin in the ends. And I know they are natural because I and other people ask. Or I have seen them wear it natural. Now, would it be exactly the same amount as damaged relaxed heads. No, but it's a lot considering there aren't that many.

But in all honesty, I would say about 90% of the women at my church have messed up heads.


----------



## empressri (Nov 22, 2009)

Personally when I grew out the relaxer I flat ironed a lot so my hair was heat trained aka heat damaged so it wasn't as thick. But now I only press twice a year to get a trim and it's thick as hell. I still got it straight though!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Nov 23, 2009)

*Nope not unless they both get wet!!!*


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 23, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Yeah... I don't see very many people with your thickness & body & shine & swang whether they are relaxed, natural, healthy, super-healthy, unhealthy, on hair boards, no-boards, period.
> 
> There is no magic bullet to get hair like Oprah's, Mwedzi's, Taz's, Shima's etc unless you were born that way.  Just try to have the best hair that you can have.


 
Agreed, a lot of people waste a lot of time and money trying to get hair they will never have.

Let's embrace what we have and love it!


----------



## cgolden (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks *Jazala*!
> 
> This is an interesting question, check out my most recent press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch


your hair does not look relaxed at all to me, but hey if sooo many other people think it does i guess it may


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^Nice most people can't tell either way but there are a handful of people that tell me they can see a distinct difference with my straightened hair and relaxed straight hair, when ppl can tell thats great, less convincing needed on my end!

At the end of the day, my goal isn't to have it resemble anything else. I simply want my hair to look like the best version of itself it can be


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair. 

When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!  

The hair is as bouncy as newborn kittens playing on an air mattress inside a snowglobe.

And the shine.... the shine is more glittery than Edward from Twilight!

Straightened natural hair looks as though G-ds own hand reached out from the heavens and touched the head of the wearer.  The halo should be a dead give away.

I mean really, Duh!


----------



## Taina (Nov 23, 2009)

I voted for no,. Looks the same to me S;


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.
> 
> When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> ...



  You just made my morning!


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> 
> Straightened natural hair looks as though G-ds own hand reached out from the heavens and touched the head of the wearer.  The halo should be a dead give away.*





You just had to add the halo.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.
> 
> When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> ...


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 23, 2009)

I like to think I can, but I'm sure I've been off. 
I very rarely see women with relaxers have thick lush hair, except on this board. Its always stringy and flat.  When I see women with lush, thick heads of hair that happen to be straight, I automatically think she is natural with a press or blow out or flat iron. Then I go to the root area where I feel the most revealing parts are. There is a big difference between newgrowth growing in on relaxed hair and natural and there is only so long heat treatments can last.

Its funny because I'm wearing my hair curly after a flexirod set today, and a woman asked me what perm I use that leaves my hair looking so thick and healthy. I told her I dont have a relaxer, that I have natural hair that I roller set and she was really shocked. It was funny actually.
My roller sets generally leave my hair looking pretty straightened out (when they dry properly).  I can get a good stretch and have people thinking I'm relaxed.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.
> 
> When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> ...


----------



## imaccami (Nov 23, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> I believe that she probably means percentage wise.


 
Thanks, that's what I meant. When I see someone who's natural the odds that it's going to be a mess are the same as for when I see a woman who's relaxed.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.
> 
> When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ediese (Nov 23, 2009)

I can usually tell the difference only if the natural head hasn't been pressed bone straight or if humidity has gotten to it. 
This was my first and last bone straight press. You can't really see any texture.






This is just a regular flatironing job, and there's definitely a difference.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Nov 23, 2009)

Boards like these IRK me!!!! It's funny that people feel the need to knock others (relaxed) down to lift themselves (natural) up!!!!!  Whatever gets your through your hair journey I guess....but its tired!!!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 23, 2009)

Late question but do any of you say anything wrong with me occasionally hot combing the front of my hair so I can blend my half wigs...is it damaging to hair?


----------



## hairedity (Nov 23, 2009)

Ms. A.Sunshine -why do these boards irk you?  Why can't people respond to a question posed and include what their personal observations are?  If some people think relaxed straightened looks better, last longer etc... what's wrong with that?  Just as, if it is someone's observation that straightened natural has more life, still that's *their* observation, what's the problem?
The real "irk" on some of these boards is that some take other people's opinions way too seriously geeesh.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Nov 23, 2009)

hairedity said:


> Ms. A.Sunshine -why do these boards irk you? Why can't people respond to a question posed and include what their personal observations are? If some people think relaxed straightened looks better, last longer etc... what's wrong with that? Just as, if it is someone's observation that straightened natural has more life, still that's *their* observation, what's the problem?
> The real "irk" on some of these boards is that some take other people's opinions way too seriously geeesh.


 
The problem is it seems as if these boards are taken as an opportunity for some to expound upon how wonderful their natural hair is and how terrible and "less heavy" relaxed hair is.....and that is my observation but like I said whatever get people through their journey than God Bless!!!

P.S. I am not taking anything way to seriously I am commenting on an observation and the turn in which I feel these type of posts take.....life goes on.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> Late question but do any of you say anything wrong with me occasionally hot combing the front of my hair so I can blend my half wigs...is it damaging to hair?


Do you have thick coarse strands that can take it? How has your hair responded to pressing in the past?

If you have strands that can take it then just keep using heat protectants and keep on keepin on just know that your texture will change aka loosen with regular heat usage.


----------



## LongCurlz (Nov 23, 2009)

Ms. A.Sunshine said:


> Boards like these IRK me!!!! It's funny that people feel the need to knock others (relaxed) down to lift themselves (natural) up!!!!!  Whatever gets your through your hair journey I guess....but its tired!!!!!


I dont feel that anyones statements on this thread were knocking anyone down, lets be real here, natural hair that grows from your scalp is always going to be healthier than chemically processed hair. Not meaning that chemical hair cannot appear healthy looking because It absolutely can.

What is so offensive about people saying natural hair looks healthier than relaxed when straight? me personally dont find that offensive that hair that naturally comes out of my head is more lush than chemically altered hair.

*i hope I didn't offend anyone


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

LongCurlz said:


> I dont feel that anyones statements on this thread were knocking anyone down, lets be real here, natural hair that grows from your scalp is *always *going to be healthier than chemically processed hair. Not meaning that chemical hair cannot appear healthy looking because It absolutely can.
> 
> What is so offensive about people saying natural hair looks healthier than relaxed when straight? me personally dont find that offensive that hair that naturally comes out of my head is more lush than chemically altered hair.
> 
> *i hope I didn't offend anyone


I will have to respectfully disagree with "Always".  My relaxed hair is 1000% healthier than my natural hair was.  See previously posted pics.  

My bangs all but disappeared and my hair was all broken off and I did not press my hair often erplexed  

I no longer have to "Photoshop" my hair in pictures like I did in that photo.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.
> 
> When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with "Always". * My relaxed hair is 1000% healthier than my natural hair was. * See previously posted pics.
> 
> My bangs all but disappeared and my hair was all broken off and I did not press my hair often erplexed
> 
> I no longer have to "Photoshop" my hair in pictures like I did in that photo.


Did you honestly have healthy hair practices when you were a pressed natural?

Do you think theres a possibility that your see-thru ends were not a result of being a pressed natural but rather, a result of the wrong technique products and regimen?


----------



## 30something (Nov 23, 2009)

LongCurlz said:


> I dont feel that anyones statements on this thread were knocking anyone down, lets be real here, natural hair that grows from your scalp is always going to be healthier than chemically processed hair. Not meaning that chemical hair cannot appear healthy looking because It absolutely can.
> 
> What is so offensive about people saying natural hair looks healthier than relaxed when straight? me personally dont find that offensive that hair that naturally comes out of my head is more lush than chemically altered hair.
> 
> *i hope I didn't offend anyone



I don't know, i guess some may _think_ that some people have a chip on their shoulders about it? erplexed


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

ANYWAY




Smiley79 said:


> Late question but do any of you say anything wrong with me occasionally hot combing the front of my hair so I can blend my half wigs...is it damaging to hair?



I try to avoid heat when I wear my halfwigs. I rollerset before hand to blend.


----------



## LongCurlz (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with "Always".  My relaxed hair is 1000% healthier than my natural hair was.  See previously posted pics.
> 
> My bangs all but disappeared and my hair was all broken off and I did not press my hair often erplexed
> 
> I no longer have to "Photoshop" my hair in pictures like I did in that photo.


I was comparing natural and relaxed hair that is in good condtion, IMO natural hair looks more lush, Its from what I have seen


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with *"Always".* My relaxed hair is 1000% healthier than my natural hair was. See previously posted pics.
> 
> My bangs all but disappeared and my hair was all broken off and I did not press my hair often erplexed


 

Yeah. The first pic I posted upthread was the very first time I had straightened my natural hair-- ever. erplexed No heat damage in that pic whatsoever. I wasn't doing anything particularly bad to my hair either. Wearing it nappy simply hid the fact that my hair was frail & thin.  Hid it WELL too; up until that point I was going around calling my hair thick. 

I can post more pics from my second natural press later, but the left side of my head was chewed up entirely-- and this was after about 5 months of deep conditioning regularly.  

I feel like I can better see any hardcore damage as a relaxed head, and can make moves to correct it before it gets to that point again.  Long hair by any means necessary, darnit!


----------



## LongCurlz (Nov 23, 2009)

20Something said:


> I don't know, i guess some may _think_ that some people have a chip on their shoulders about it? erplexed


TRUE....in my observation that may seem to be the case, but when I think further into it... is it wrong to love your natural hair and think its the best, so many BW are so ashamed of there natural hair, i really dont think theres anything wrong with loving the hair that naturally comes from your scalp.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

Can you people stop making up ish?

No one has a problem with natural hair,. what some of us have a problem with are the snide jabs people take at those who use relaxers under the guise of showing love for natural hair and anyone that mentions these jabs must OBVIOUSLY be a self hater.

it's because of this title that most relaxed heads take that ish, good thing that I however dont give a bloody damn.

Might be fooling others, sure as hell not fooling me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

Also, I don't think theres anything inaccurate about someone saying that natural straightened hair has more weight to it.

To me thats scientific fact.

The relaxing process penetrates into the cortex of the hair, the cross-bonds (sulfur and hydrogen) are broken so you're stripping the hair of one of its characteristics.........purposefully. So it would be fair to say that natural straightened hair has more weight to it, considering the fact that the integrity of the shaft is still intact.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

elenu bi eja.


----------



## ryanshope (Nov 23, 2009)

The problem, IMO, is that some relaxed heads are "offended" by the concept that natural hair is healthier than relaxed.  That isn't my opinion--that is a fact. If you apply the same treatments and techniques(e.g protective styling, deep conditioning, minimal heat, etc) to natural hair and relaxed hair---natural hair will "look" better.

THE NATURE OF RELAXERS IS TO "RELAX" THE DISULFIDE BONDS IN HAIR...basic chemistry---and this changes the textured of hair. When the bonds are relaxed, they are more suspectible to damage and breaking.
When I was relaxed, I accepted the risk associated with using a caustic chemical in my hair and kept it moving----it is what it is. 



LongCurlz said:


> I dont feel that anyones statements on this thread were knocking anyone down, lets be real here, natural hair that grows from your scalp is always going to be healthier than chemically processed hair. Not meaning that chemical hair cannot appear healthy looking because It absolutely can.
> 
> What is so offensive about people saying natural hair looks healthier than relaxed when straight? me personally dont find that offensive that hair that naturally comes out of my head is more lush than chemically altered hair.
> 
> *i hope I didn't offend anyone


----------



## sweetwhispers (Nov 23, 2009)

cgolden said:


> your hair does not look relaxed at all to me, but hey if sooo many other people think it does i guess it may




Meowwwwww


----------



## 30something (Nov 23, 2009)

LongCurlz said:


> TRUE....in my observation that may seem to be the case, but when I think further into it... is it wrong to love your natural hair and think its the best, so many BW are so ashamed of there natural hair, i really dont think theres anything wrong with loving the hair that naturally comes from your scalp.



Nothing wrong with loving your self, what ever it maybe. (I'm making a very general statement, this has nothing do with thread now) But for the cases this falls into... its wrong to incorporate putting down others in what you call love for your self. That is different from loving your self the way you have stated in your post and putting down people.

I see it all the time...for instance.. "I love being skinny because fat is just so icky and nasty"... why can't you just love being skinny and not have to put down the rest


----------



## UrbainChic (Nov 23, 2009)

Honestly both can look pretty darn fabulous.

Some people get a relaxer and it looks like their hair is just growing out of their head naturally straight, some people it looks dry and scary and some are in the middle.
Some people straighten their natural hair and it looks fragile and stiff, some it looks full with lots of "swang", and everything in between. 

Theres so many factors into why someones hair looks like it does, I don't dare guess if its relaxed or natural, and I never assume either way. 

Though I will confess that if it looks pretty dry i tend to lean towards relaxer, but only because while I had a relaxer my main problem was how dry my hair felt.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> *Yeah. The first pic I posted upthread was the very first time I had straightened my natural hair-- ever. erplexed No heat damage in that pic whatsoever. I wasn't doing anything particularly bad to my hair either. Wearing it nappy simply hid the fact that my hair was frail & thin.  Hid it WELL too; up until that point I was going around calling my hair thick. *
> 
> I can post more pics from my second natural press later, but the left side of my head was chewed up entirely-- and this was after about 5 months of deep conditioning regularly.
> 
> I feel like I can better see any hardcore damage as a relaxed head, and can make moves to correct it before it gets to that point again.  Long hair by any means necessary, darnit!


ITA with the bolded.  That is exactly how my hair was!  I took better care of my natural hair.  Hardly ever used heat, DC'd every week with fantastic conditioners, moisturized daily, and looked like Sideshow Bob.  Behold *Exhibit A*:







Relaxers just work for ME.  I use much more heat as a relaxed head and I can still have the natural look if I so desire *Exhibit B*:






This just works for *ME*.  I do not like the blanket statements.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 23, 2009)

When I was natural my hair straightened was stiff and dry looking. Now that I'm relaxed it doesn't look like that. But maybe i was my technique. I never tried straightening again after that. If it would have came out successful I probably would still be natural.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

sweetwhispers said:


> Meowwwwww


 I didn't take that as "catty" or an insult at all.

I'm natural, I like for people to recognize me as such


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> ITA with the bolded.  That is exactly how my hair was!  I took better care of my natural hair.  Hardly ever used heat, DC'd every week with fantastic conditioners, moisturized daily, and looked like Sideshow Bob.  Behold *Exhibit A*:


Did you ever attempt to tweak your regimen? 

Maybe your hair didn't like daily moisture like mine......as for using fantastic conditioners, just because a conditioner is raved about doensnt mean its gonna work with your specific hair type, you have to do some experimentation until you can settle on your staples.

Also why do you feel you looked like sideshow bob? What styles were you attempting? just curiosity, no judgement.

I hope I'm not coming off like I'm grilling you its just you've presented your posts as if the relaxer was the only way for you to get long thick healthy hair and I just don't think thats a fair assertion or a positive message to be putting out there. I respect you sista and you made beautiful progress but I think that has more to do with the fact that you were more willing to handle your hair relaxed......thats all.



> Relaxers just work for ME.  I use much more heat as a relaxed head and I can still have the natural look if I so desire *Exhibit B*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you've seen progress with your current style choice


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> ITA with the bolded.  That is exactly how my hair was!  I took better care of my natural hair.  Hardly ever used heat, DC'd every week with fantastic conditioners, moisturized daily, and looked like Sideshow Bob.  Behold *Exhibit A*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your natural hair doesn't look unhealthy to me. It seems you just had issues styling it. *shrug*

Your relaxed hair looks relaxed, but it doesn't look oh so much better than the natural hair (and that's not an insult because I think the natural hair looked fine).

I think people mistake styling proficiency with health. There are pics in the type 4 thread where the hair looks like Sideshow Bob, but it was fierce. That's just the nature of type 4 hair. It generally grows up and out.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Your natural hair doesn't look unhealthy to me. It seems you just had issues styling it. *shrug*
> 
> Your relaxed hair looks relaxed, but it doesn't look oh so much better than the natural hair (and that's not an insult because I think the natural hair looked fine).
> 
> I think people mistake styling proficiency with health. There are pics in the type 4 thread where the hair looks like Sideshow Bob, but it was fierce. That's just the nature of type 4 hair. It generally grows up and out.



Oh, trust the relaxed hair is SO MUCH BETTER.  When my natural hair was straightened, I could see the broken, damaged hair (see the photoshopped picture).


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> ITA with the bolded. That is exactly how my hair was! I took better care of my natural hair. Hardly ever used heat, DC'd every week with fantastic conditioners, moisturized daily, and looked like Sideshow Bob. Behold *Exhibit A*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's weird in theory because of the science part, but sometimes it just works like that IRL.  I no longer have a breakage problem since I relaxed (just shedding now, argghhh!!!). Seeing all the long-haired relaxed ladies here gives me faith that it doesn't have to become a significant problem down the line with proper care. 

When I knew _something_ had to change about my hair just to keep it on my head, I chose not to become a pressed natural because I could not properly moisturize my straightened hair without reversion. The drying effect of the heat + not being able to put water on my head would not have been okay for my hair, vs. just putting on the chemical 3-4 times a year and being able to moisturize as often as I need to.  

So it truly is whatever works for your needs. The good thing about this site is that there's information for everyone, regardless of what choice you made.


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you ladies really feel like there were comments that were just straight dissing relaxed hair? Cuz I understand what you ladies are saying but I missed all the bad comments about relaxed hair.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Oh, trust the relaxed hair is SO MUCH BETTER.  When my natural hair was straightened, I could see the broken, damaged hair (see the photoshopped picture).



I don't think you can use straightened natural hair as a barometer for health, especially since natural type 4 hair is the opposite of straight. The first few times I straightened my natural hair, it didn't look "good" AT ALL. But it wasn't because my hair was unhealthy, it was my straightening technique and the fact that my hair was pretty resistant to heat. My hair in its natural state was nice and healthy. 

I guess I'd need to see a better pic of your natural hair, because what you posted doesn't look damaged to me.


----------



## jennboo (Nov 23, 2009)

1) LOL @ people getting upset about others' opinions about the look of straightened natural hair and relaxed hair. If someone has observed and if it is their opinion that pressed natural hair does indeed look different (healthier, shinier, whatever) than relaxed hair, what is the problem? The OP posed a question and folks are responding to it. These are strangers opinions.... let. it. go.

2) @ the folks getting offended, I tend to think this is because these people are not all the way comfortable with their decision to rock chemically altered hair. They know the real issues surrounding the practice, but don't want to deal with it because they gotta still look 'fly' (for their jobs, men, whatever). Again, if you aren't offended, this statement is not in reference to you. 

3) It's funny how people get ticked when a person declares their love/preference for the look of their own natural hair...yet it is A.O.K. to talk about taco meat, hating  transitioning hair bc the new growth is way too nappy/unruly/dry, declaring that they are about to walk off of a rooftop/shave bald/ continue chemicalizing because they can't handle their highly textured hair....<<<<THAT is ok, but people saying that they like the look of natural hair better than relaxed hair is terrible, condescending, and divisive 

4) Its also funny that the folks who even _brought up _natural vs.relaxed in this thread are the relaxed heads...leads me to believe there is a bit of paranoia and undue suspicion. *Relax* (no pun intended, lol).

5) Let me cover some bases, since I know folks are going to come up in here talkin' the following:

"Let people do them"> We are on an online message board...there is nothing else people can do on here but to 'let' others 'do them'. IMO no one on this board should even allow someone else the power to make them upset about their decisions. If a random persons opinion on a random mesage board is upsetting you that much, something is wrong. Either you are not comfortable with your decision or there are other deeper emotional issues going on, lol.

"Why do you care about what others do to their own heads?" >I'm sure most people on the board don't but since the central question in this thread is soliciting opinions and commentary on relaxed and natural hair ...folks are going to respond. If you don't like the response, that has nothing to do with  the responder...but maybe more to do with you.

"Both relaxed hair and natural hair can look disgusting and both can look beautiful, lets work together, we're all black women wanting long hair, kumbaya, amen." > I agree .


----------



## anon123 (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Oh, trust the relaxed hair is SO MUCH BETTER.  When my natural hair was straightened, I could see the broken, damaged hair (see the photoshopped picture).



Semi-OT, did you ever figure out what the problem was with your natural hair?  Why did you have so much breakage?


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

Dont know about others but I would *love* the quote of anyone showing any kind of attitude towards someone expressing love for their natural hair without putting down other styles.

Omg how dare you be offended by snide remarks about "creamy cracked head", you obvuiously hate naturals, you pathetic white washed self hater

WAHWAHWAHWAHAHWAHAWAHWAH.

awon ranu


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 23, 2009)

jennboo said:


> 1) LOL *@ people *getting upset about others' opinions about the look of straightened natural hair and relaxed hair. If someone has observed and if it is their opinion that pressed natural hair does indeed look different (healthier, shinier, whatever) than relaxed hair, what is the problem? The OP posed a question and folks are responding to it. These are strangers opinions.... let. it. go.
> 
> 2) *@ the folks* getting offended, I tend to think this is because these people are not all the way comfortable with their decision to rock chemically altered hair. They know the real issues surrounding the practice, but don't want to deal with it because they gotta still look 'fly' (for their jobs, men, whatever). Again, if you aren't offended, this statement is not in reference to you.
> 
> ...





By the red and bolded by you saying 'you people' and 'folks' are you talking about relaxed girls?



I agree with the blue.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Semi-OT, did you ever figure out what the problem was with your natural hair?  Why did you have so much breakage?


Thank you for asking.  

No, I did not find out what the problem was.  I joined LHCF as a natural and tried a few things.  My hair did not thrive until I applied Phyto.

Your hair is beautiful by the way.  I think that we have the same texture.  Yours just looks better.


----------



## Twix (Nov 23, 2009)

jennboo said:


> 2) @ the folks getting offended, I tend to think this is because these people are not all the way comfortable with their decision to rock chemically altered hair. They know the real issues surrounding the practice, but don't want to deal with it because they gotta still look 'fly' (for their jobs, men, whatever). Again, if you aren't offended, this statement is not in reference to you.



Personally, I don't so much get offended as much as I become nauseated by the overwhelming stupidity that someone has to have to make a "left-handed self-loving compliment" ("my natural hair is so great and so much better than baby seal clubbing relaxed hair").  is what I normally do, and then hit the mental 'ignore' cruise button. It just gets to be a chore to filter through it when certain threads become sodden in it, ya know?

'S my two cents. Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## jennboo (Nov 23, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Dont know about others but I would *love* the quote of anyone showing any kind of attitude towards someone expressing love for their natural hair without putting down other styles.
> 
> Omg how dare you be offended by snide remarks about "creamy cracked head", you obvuiously hate naturals, you pathetic white washed self hater
> 
> ...


 
But thats the thing!!! LOL

No one even said anything about "creamy crackhead" or "Pathetic white washed self-haters"! YOU are bringing that up, lol. Do you think you are a creamy crackhead or a pathetic white washed self-hater? bc no one else in this thread even alluded to those things.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Dont know about others but I would *love* the quote of anyone showing any kind of attitude towards someone expressing love for their natural hair without putting down other styles.
> *
> Omg how dare you be offended by snide remarks about "creamy cracked head", you obvuiously hate naturals, you pathetic white washed self hater*



_I_ would *love* to see the quote of who said this.  I mean, really?  All of that from a couple of posts by people who say they think natural hair hangs heavier? Really?


----------



## jennboo (Nov 23, 2009)

Teralee said:


> Personally, I don't so much get offended as much as I become nauseated by the overwhelming stupidity that someone who has to have to make a "left-handed self-loving compliment" ("my natural hair is so great and so much better than baby seal clubbing relaxed hair").  is what I normally do, and then hit the mental 'ignore' cruise button. It just gets to be a chore to filter through it when certain threads become sodden in it, ya know?
> 
> 'S my two cents. Don't spend it all in one place.


 
But...How is a person saying that they love their natural hair better than relaxed hair something bad? That's a persons opinion. People on this board  say that they prefer their relaxed hair over their nappy hair, is that bad as well?  According to your logic, it should be.


----------



## Twix (Nov 23, 2009)

jennboo said:


> But...How is a person saying that they love their natural hair better than relaxed hair something bad? That's a persons opinion. People on this board  say that they prefer their relaxed hair over their nappy hair, is that bad as well?  According to your logic, it should be.



Nope, wasn't saying that. Read again: it's persons who dog other people's decisions in order to feel good about theirs that bother me. When my hair was natural, I got annoyed with people who said xyz negative thing about natural hair in order to talk about how great their relaxed decision was. For me, it's the same in all places: religion, cars, choice of SO ethnicity, etc.

For me to personally enjoy *my own* decision, I do not have to put down the alternatives that others have made for their own lives. I love natural hair; some of the pics in the 4a/b thread make me drool. I just don't like it on my head! If someone prefers relaxed over nappy hair, that's fine. However, if someone decides to voice that they like their relaxed hair over nappy hair "because it doesn't make you look like an uncultured piece of steel wool"?

I'll put the gloves on, and you can call me Tatiyana Ali.


----------



## Twix (Nov 23, 2009)

jennboo said:


> But...How is a person saying that they love their natural hair better than relaxed hair something bad? That's a persons opinion. People on this board  say that they prefer their relaxed hair over their nappy hair, is that bad as well?  According to your logic, it should be.



Check in the quote again for the "baby seal clubbing" part.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm tardy to the party, but for myself my hair looks exactly the same straightened natural or relaxed.  I have very fine hair that gets wispy when straightened (chemically or with heat) so I don't have any type of heaviness to my hair.

As for others I can't ever tell whether it's a relaxed or natural person.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> _I_ would *love* to see the quote of who said this.  I mean, really?  All of that from a couple of posts by people who say they think natural hair hangs heavier? Really?



People reading too much into stuff and then catching feelings.....as usual. No one said that at all. 

On another note....Taz...I would pay for your thickness. Your hair is like a thick curtain  So jealous.


----------



## onejamifan (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't tell on other people, but on me it's obvious because I don't know how to make my NG bone-straight to match my relaxed ends erplexed


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^*Onejamifan *Have you tried the maxiglide/miniglide?

ETA: Your hair looks spectacular!!!



gymfreak336 said:


> *People reading too much into stuff and then catching feelings.....as usual. No one said that at all.*
> 
> On another note....Taz...I would pay for your thickness. Your hair is like a thick curtain  So jealous.


 
Word! 

Sidenote: Hey miss *gymfreak *I know your the resident chemist/ingredient guru do you have a hair pix somewhere? I wanna see!


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Nov 23, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Can you people stop making up ish?
> 
> No one has a problem with natural hair,. what some of us have a problem with are the snide jabs people take at those who use relaxers under the guise of showing love for natural hair and anyone that mentions these jabs must OBVIOUSLY be a self hater.
> 
> ...


 

What she said..............


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2009)

To answer the original question.....Pressed hair tends to look more dense. I also think it has something to do with your hair type.


----------



## SVT (Nov 23, 2009)

Jazala said:


> This is sort of a spin-off from a thread I was reading. (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419962)
> 
> *Unless you can see obvious new growth*, can you really tell if someone has relaxed hair or natural straightened hair?  How can you tell?



Sometimes I think I can but I've never asked anyone if their hair was relaxed or pressed.

ETA: I ask on hair sites but not in real life.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2009)

Onejami....what products are you using?


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't tell the difference if the natural has a hard press, but my flat ironed natural hair doesn't look like my relaxed flat ironed hair.

I just want to say this I think it's interesting that there is so much side eyeing to naturals that express how much they love their natural hair.  I love my natural hair, I love it more than my relaxed hair, so what? I'm not putting anyone and their decision down I'm uplifting mine and I will continue to shout out my love for my hair.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^^^*Onejamifan *Have you tried the maxiglide/miniglide?
> 
> ETA: Your hair looks spectacular!!!
> 
> ...




I have some pics from when I colored my hair in my blog. I haven't taken any since really. I have cut my hair a couple of times since that picture. I currently have graduated bob with sienna miller type bangs. I inverted it this summer so now it is growing back out. Don't really feel like relaxing my hair anymore but I don't want to go natural either so


----------



## Jazala (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone who participated in the poll and discussion.  Seems like the thread is taking a turn for the worse.  erplexed 

Let not get the thread locked pretty please lol


----------



## andromeda (Nov 23, 2009)

Meh(@the detours, not the OP or original thread topic)...

Anyways, for me it's sort of like trying to tell if someone is gay.  There are certain [logical] hallmarks associated with afro-textured straightened natural and relaxed hair that can be a give-away but I can't say for sure either way.  Between my familiarity with dominican salons and the fact that I've never asked someone if they were natural or relaxed, my experience isn't really a sufficient basis for a conclusive opinion.


----------



## carib_n_curly (Nov 23, 2009)

*some people in this thread *serious side eye*

sometimes i can , In real life i always can. on hair forums(and of course assuming it's all healthy,) some relaxed heads looked relaxed and some straightened naturals look natural even if it's bone straight . there are others that i have NO clue. 

for me it's nothing about thickness, swang or any of that but idk some relaxed heads just look relaxed and some natural straighten hair looks natural and some i can't tell*


----------



## Americka (Nov 23, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> Meh(@the detours, not the OP or original thread topic)...
> 
> Anyways, for me it's sort of like trying to tell if someone is gay.  There are certain [logical] hallmarks associated with afro-textured straightened natural and relaxed hair that can be a give-away but I can't say for sure either way.  Between my familiarity with dominican salons and the fact that I've never asked someone if they were natural or relaxed, my experience isn't really a sufficient basis for a conclusive opinion.



For moi, you are always the voice of reason...:notworthy


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> On another note....Taz...I would pay for your thickness. Your hair is like a thick* curtain*  So jealous.


 @curtain!

Thanks Gym!   Your advice has certainly helped!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a good example of someone who could go either way:







I've seen a couple of pics of her where it looked like her roots were reverting, but it could have been newgrowth. Either way, it's gorgeous!

ETA: Here's a pic of what could be reversion


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

jennboo said:


> But thats the thing!!! LOL
> 
> No one even said anything about "creamy crackhead" or "Pathetic white washed self-haters"! YOU are bringing that up, lol. Do you think you are a creamy crackhead or a pathetic white washed self-hater? bc no one else in this thread even alluded to those things.



still waiting on the quote of anyone bashing naturals.


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a pic from when I discovered one side of my head was jacked.  apologies, it was actually the right side. 




I blame it on the shampoo I had been using, as well as wearing puffs (the band typically falls right where it broke off); but I don't know why it was just one side of my head.  I saw the hair seemed a little shorter around there, but it didn't seem all that bad with my usual styles until I saw it with the press. My shrinkage totally hid the severity of it. I probably would have just continued on... 

Glad to say I caught it in enough time and it's back to normal on that side of my head again, but that cost me a trim and new layers.  I'd probably be APL by now... 





It certainly does look healthier now.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> _I_ would *love* to see the quote of who said this.  I mean, really?  All of that from a couple of posts by people who say they think natural hair hangs heavier? Really?



I never said that such things ie creamy crack, etc were mentioned on THIS particular thread.

However other snide remarks have been made here. Obviously Im not delusional seeing that Im not the only one saying something about it.


----------



## robot. (Nov 23, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


>



Why did I think that bar in the background was you stretching out a piece of hair?


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> Anyways, for me it's sort of like trying to tell if someone is gay. .



I dont know why, but I laughed.  what a weird comparison.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Here's a good example of someone who could go either way:



Always thought she wore a weave, maybe cos her hair is always "big"


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 23, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Why did I think that bar in the background was you stretching out a piece of hair?



I wish!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Always thought she wore a weave, maybe cos her hair is always "big"



That's one reason I lean toward natural, because that "bigness" could be caused by reversion.

Here's mine last time I flat ironed:











Mine looks big too, because it started to puff up. Then again, it did that when I was texlaxed, too.

I don't know what my point was.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 23, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> I dont know why, but I laughed.  what a weird comparison.



lol Glad to add some levity, I chuckled as I writing it.

  It's just one of thosd things where the most blatant, noticeable examples form our impression of what's stereotypical, or typical, for that matter.  The distinguisghing traits are often rooted in some deeper reason but they're not consistent or absolute enough to make a conclusion in each instance you encounter.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

Point doesnt matter, Sb. You have lovely hair


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Point doesnt matter, Sb. You have lovely hair



Aww, thanks!


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 23, 2009)

well to answer original question,,im not sure.  with me it depends on type.  I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron.  when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else.  I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!

and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Also, I don't think theres anything inaccurate about someone saying that natural straightened hair has more weight to it.
> 
> To me thats scientific fact.
> 
> The relaxing process penetrates into the cortex of the hair, the cross-bonds (sulfur and hydrogen) are broken so you're stripping the hair of one of its characteristics.........purposefully. So it would be fair to say that natural straightened hair has more weight to it, considering the fact that the integrity of the shaft is still intact.


I must be a scientific mistake then, because my relaxed hair surely was heavier than my natural hair, my heat straightened hair can be very 'wispy' unless I use/do  the right things.  I didnt post this up-thread, but I also feel your hair looks natural while straightened-which is not a bad thing of course-it looks like what it is

re: This thread, whenever people make generalizations about another's hair choice there are going to be people taking offense.  This goes both ways of course... Natural or relaxed.  I do feel that Natural hair overall was glorified in this thread many times over.  Its fine that naturals' feel that way, again, its the generalizations  that are stated as 'sweeping across the board' that are offensive.  And that did take place in this thread,  people aren't just seeing things.  There are no 'across the board' absolute truths about either Natural or Relaxed hair.  Every head of hair is different. This thread was an invite to speak about 'other's' hair,  that's where the problem comes in.So I will just speak for 'me'.  Although I feel that 'My' natural hair is more healthy ,way more thicker and longer than it ever was with a relaxer.  This would not apply to everyone.  

For my hair,  there is a HUGE difference when I heat straighten than when I was relaxed,  there is ALOT more hair, although I can get it straight, not one single product yet has proven to fight of ANY moisture that might be in the air that will make it revert.  My pressed hair almost always has texture to it and if it doesnt start out that way-its only a matter of time

as far as telling on other people,   I don't feel I can,  I wouldn't bother to even.  I know for a fact there are healthy beautiful Thick relaxed heads.  I could never assume by that fact or 'appearance' alone that they are natural.


----------



## Americka (Nov 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I must be a scientific mistake then, because my relaxed hair surely was heavier than my natural hair, my heat straightened hair can be very 'wispy' unless I use/do  the right things.  I didnt post this up-thread, but I also feel your hair looks natural while straightened-which is not a bad thing of course-it looks like what it is
> 
> re: This thread, whenever people make generalizations about another's hair choice there are going to be people taking offense.  This goes both ways of course Natural or relaxed.  I do feel that Natural hair overall was glorified in this thread many times over.  Its fine that naturals' feel that way, again, its the generalizations stated that are stated as 'sweeping across the board' that are offensive.  And that did take place in this thread,  people aren't just seeing things.  There are not 'across the board' truths about Natural or Relaxed hair that are a truth.  Every head of hair is different. This thread was in invite to speak about 'other's' hair,  that's where the problem comes in. Although I feel that 'My' natural hair is more healthy , thick and longer than it ever was with a relaxer.  This would not apply to everyone.
> 
> ...



Excellent post on so many levels! Thank you!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> well to answer original question,,im not sure.  with me it depends on type.  I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron.  when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
> *is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else.  I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!*
> 
> and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!



You know who's a good example of that sylver? *GabannaGirl*, she's a straight natural 4a from what I recall. It said she was natural in her siggy and I STILL had to ask to double check if she still was natural because she presses PIN straight and its sooooo silky. She started that popular thread on caruso rollers.

I press going for the pin straight look too but it always still has some level of texture which I like. My most recent press I would say is pretty straight.

ETA: Excellent points Irresistable


----------



## chellero (Nov 23, 2009)

Folks are so sensitive in here.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> well to answer original question,,im not sure.  with me it depends on type.  I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron.  when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
> is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else.  I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!
> 
> and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!



Thank you, and you just reminded me of my point! 

I think there are too many factors to generalize. I think flat ironed type 4 hair always has some texture, but pressed type 4s do look similar to relaxed hair (I think it's the marcels. Ceramic irons don't get type 4 hair bone straight. I've never seen it.)

Just like the girl I posted...her hair looked like it could be either relaxed or a marcel press. The only thing that stands out to me is her reversion, because it looks a lot like mine.

ETA: Region is also a factor. In LA, you can't tell them apart because there's no humidity. Here in GA, where it's humid even in the dead of winter , you can tell.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> re: This thread, whenever people make generalizations about another's hair choice there are going to be people taking offense.  This goes both ways of course... Natural or relaxed.  I do feel that Natural hair overall was glorified in this thread many times over.  Its fine that naturals' feel that way, again, *its the generalizations  that are stated as 'sweeping across the board' that are offensive.  And that did take place in this thread,  people aren't just seeing things.  There are no 'across the board' absolute truths about either Natural or Relaxed hair.  Every head of hair is different. This thread was an invite to speak about 'other's' hair,  that's where the problem comes in*.So I will just speak for 'me'.  Although I feel that 'My' natural hair is more healthy ,way more thicker and longer than it ever was with a relaxer.  This would not apply to everyone.
> .



Thank you x 10.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 23, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Anyone with eyes can see the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.
> 
> When you press natural hair, the heat of the flat iron shoots out a skittle-esque rainbow that dances upon the chemically unaltered strands!
> 
> ...



OMG I can't breathe!!!!!! 

When I flatiron my hair... Skittles pop out and birds chirp at my window sill, little mice wash my dishes


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I must be a scientific mistake then, because my relaxed hair surely was heavier than my natural hair, my heat straightened hair can be very 'wispy' unless I use/do the right things. I didnt post this up-thread, but I also feel your hair looks natural while straightened-which is not a bad thing of course-it looks like what it is
> 
> re: This thread, whenever people make generalizations about another's hair choice there are going to be people taking offense. This goes both ways of course... Natural or relaxed. *I do feel that Natural hair overall was glorified in this thread many times over.* Its fine that naturals' feel that way, again, its the generalizations that are stated as 'sweeping across the board' that are offensive. And that did take place in this thread, people aren't just seeing things. There are no 'across the board' absolute truths about either Natural or Relaxed hair. Every head of hair is different. This thread was an invite to speak about 'other's' hair, that's where the problem comes in.So I will just speak for 'me'. Although I feel that 'My' natural hair is more healthy ,way more thicker and longer than it ever was with a relaxer. This would not apply to everyone.
> 
> ...


 Agreed with the bolded but hopefully we can all take a step back and realize that both have their place and are style options for us.

As for your hair which is gorgeous!  Just had to say that for no reason other than it is.


 My natural hair will not revert and poof up quickly but I've found that sabino did the trick to keep it in it's place.  I usually do my own but I also let a previous hairstylist (when I was in l.a) do it. In my siggy my hair did pouf up but that was after a week of rain. I had an umbrella but the moisture should've just made it completely revert. Also occasionally I had to run in a store and forgot it and it drizzled a little on my hair. I remember this week well as it was the KY derby and I was visiting my parents and trying out sabino moisture block. I think it did pretty well to be in the rain so much. This wasn't this year's derby but the previous one.

 I do think also that with the right tools natrual hair can look relaxed (at least in the beginning). My previous hairstylists had my press looking so silky and smooth.  Of course if enough water comes into play its another story.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I can't breathe!!!!!!
> 
> When I flatiron my hair... Skittles pop out and birds chirp at my window sill, little mice wash my dishes



BM.....girl

little mice wash your dishes?? (just laughing at the randomness of that one)


But , dang, I need to get me some of that!!!

@Crackers Phinn, gurl you kilt it !


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 23, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Agreed with the bolded but hopefully we can all take a step back and realize that both have their place and are style options for us.
> 
> As for your hair which is gorgeous!  Just had to say that for no reason other than it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you girl! 
okay , confession, I have not tried SMB *picture me eating my words* LOL

I am kinda scurred of any product that keep moisture out like that. Had a really bad experience with Aveda Anti- humectant , yeah it kept moisture out-but it kept the good/needed kind of moisture out too-the only thing that fixed my hair was their opposite product , the humectant


----------



## rabs77 (Nov 23, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> To answer the original question.....Pressed hair tends to look more dense. I also think it has something to do with your hair type.



I agree. Natural pressed tends to look more denser to me on average.


sylver2 said:


> well to answer original question,,im not sure.  with me it depends on type.  I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron.  when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
> is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else.  I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!
> 
> and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!



I'm a 4a natural who presses.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

*rabs77*......your hair is a dream


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> You know who's a good example of that sylver? *GabannaGirl*, she's a straight natural 4a from what I recall. It said she was natural in her siggy and I STILL had to ask to double check if she still was natural because she presses PIN straight and its sooooo silky. She started that popular thread on caruso rollers.




i don't think she is a type 4. i browsed her fotki and i definitely think she is a type 3. 

http://public.fotki.com/gabbanagirl/texture-209/


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 23, 2009)

rabs do you have an album somewhere? your hair is so pretty.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 23, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> BM.....girl
> 
> little mice wash your dishes?? (just laughing at the randomness of that one)
> 
> ...



Sorry! I had visions of Cinderella at the window sill, except with 3c hair


----------



## rabs77 (Nov 23, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> rabs do you have an album somewhere? your hair is so pretty.



Thank you. I do not have an album, I just posted some old pix in this thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=420904


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 23, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i don't think she is a type 4. i browsed her fotki and i definitely think she is a type 3.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/gabbanagirl/texture-209/


Hey Vain! When I saw her thread and saw her blowout pics when you look at her roots she really resembled a heat trained type 4 to me, I thought the fotki pix could just be heat trained ends and not her true texture but I could be wrong *shrugs*


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Hey Vain! When I saw her thread and saw her blowout pics when you look at her roots she really resembled a heat trained type 4 to me, I thought the fotki pix could just be heat trained ends and not her true texture but I could be wrong *shrugs*



That's what I was thinking, he hair seems like it's been loosened by heat.  But who knows I'm horrible at hairtyping.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 23, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> well to answer original question,,im not sure.  with me it depends on type.  I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron.  when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
> is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else.  I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!
> 
> and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!



I'm a Type 4 and I can get my hair straight with a flat iron. I don't let pressing combs come near my hair.

I cannot tell the difference either. If your hair is thick, thin, dense, fine in it's natural straight it will more than likely be the same way relaxed.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 23, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> well to answer original question,,im not sure.  with me it depends on type.  I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron.  when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
> is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else.  I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!
> 
> and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!



I used to be a press and curl girl, meaning I never wore my hair kinky.  My hair was trained and it did not revert.  I lived in southern california.  It could be made very straight.  It was always straightened with a pressing comb.  A real one, too, not one of those plug in ones.  Unfortunately I don't have any pics on me of that time in my life.  The best I have is this picture from a press after I had started wearing my hair's real texture more often.  I still was regularly using heat because I blow dried my hair after most washes still for a blown out puff.  Sorry it's not a particularly good picture.  I just had it done because my mother wanted "nice" pictures of me. 






Anyway, my natural hair back then was a totally different beast than it is now.  So yeah, I can see what people are saying about how you care for it makes a difference.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I'm a Type 4 and I can get my hair straight with a flat iron. I don't let pressing combs come near my hair.
> 
> I cannot tell the difference either. If your hair is thick, thin, dense, fine in it's natural straight it will more than likely be the same way relaxed.



I think we could possibly be hair twins.


----------



## Prinncipality (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm usually lurking the off topic forum or the relationship forum.


----------



## Nayna (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Hey Vain! When I saw her thread and saw her blowout pics when you look at her roots she really resembled a heat trained type 4 to me, I thought the fotki pix could just be heat trained ends and not her true texture but I could be wrong *shrugs*


 

You're correct, she says so in the thread.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Nayna, I thought so too considering I have first hand experience as a heat trained natural and her hair looked really similar to mine in that state.


----------



## dany06 (Nov 24, 2009)

I actually think that natural hair straightened well looks a bit silkier and has blow-in-the-wind bounce more so  than relaxed hair. At least the hair that I've seen has that. In the end it really boils down to the technique. I've seen a few stylist from Atlanta make dvds on the technique to get natural hair straight as or straighter than relaxed hair. Majority of it involves a 9 row demnan brush and afterwards going over with a  comb. Its so amazing how the hair just smooths out.


----------



## MJ (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks *Jazala*!
> 
> This is an interesting question, check out my most recent press and flat iron, would you be able to tell, (just seeing me with my straightened hair) weather I was natural or relaxed?:scratchch



 Your hair doesn't look relaxed. One can tell that it's straightened natural hair (or texlated at most).


----------



## onejamifan (Nov 24, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Onejami....what products are you using?





BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^^^*Onejamifan *Have you tried the maxiglide/miniglide?
> 
> ETA: Your hair looks spectacular!!!
> 
> ...



I have a babyliss pro something or other flat iron. I use some lacio lacio to roller set and NTM serum or IC heat protectant. I think I am just afraid of applying too much heat to the NG and causing damage. The picture on my avatar is after a fresh relaxer 6 months ago. I guess I should update it with a more recent pic


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks *MJ*! Its nice to know my hair looks natural no matter how I wear it

Hey *onejamifan *either way, you're clearly doing something right because your hair looks flawless


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 24, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> I have a babyliss pro something or other flat iron. I use some lacio lacio to roller set and NTM serum or IC heat protectant. I think I am just afraid of applying too much heat to the NG and causing damage. The picture on my avatar is after a fresh relaxer 6 months ago. I guess I should update it with a more recent pic



Jami, you can also try using a shampoo and conditioner more designed for straightening. Lanza has one called Healing smooth, Redken has something and I personally really like the mizani thermasmooth line. In terms of damage, as long as you doing it one good time on freshly washed and conditioned hair with protectant, you will probably be fine. Experiment with different temps and techniques to find what works best for you without compromising the quality of your hair.


----------



## Katherina (Nov 24, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> ITA w/ everything you said


 
your hair _and_ skin are so beautiful!


----------



## Katherina (Nov 24, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Thank you, and you just reminded me of my point!
> 
> I think there are too many factors to generalize. I think flat ironed type 4 hair always has some texture, but pressed type 4s do look similar to relaxed hair (I think it's the marcels. Ceramic irons don't get type 4 hair bone straight. I've never seen it.)
> 
> ...


 
you speak the truth! when i lived in alabama during undergrad, the humidity was _killer_!!! but now, in southern cali, there's absolutely _no_ humidity!


----------



## aegis (Nov 25, 2009)

i used to think you could. but i just saw bronzeq's hair in her caruso rollers and her hair looks dense! and she is relaxed. so idk...depends


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Nov 25, 2009)

I can only tell if natural hair is straightened when it's type 3a or 3b hair.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 26, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I think we could possibly be hair twins.



Cool!  It's difficult to find a true hair twin. I've seen a lot of hair cousins and sisters though.


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 26, 2009)

I can sometimes tell. In my experience, though, relaxed hair tends to be shinier, and natural hair tends to be thicker/fuller.


----------



## Taina (Nov 27, 2009)

Now that i read this thread with calm, last year when i was visiting the States, some ppl asked me if was relaxed, by that time i didnt realize the potential of natural hair, but i guess they confused my relaxed hair with natural flat ironed hair


----------



## n_vizion (Nov 27, 2009)

I have very thick relaxed hair that usually looks thicker in the summer months with all the humidity.  I was out in a restaurant once and was asked immediately by a girl about my hair and how I keep it healthy.  She had very straight hair (much straighter than mine) but the ends appeared damaged which made it hard for her to retain length.   We talked about our regimen's for a few minutes and both of us were surprised.  She was surprised that I was relaxed. I was surprised that she was natural.  

I guess the moral of the story is that all we desire is beautiful hair.  That's all.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 27, 2009)

i think that natural hair straitend looks bouncy and full. usually i see relaxed hair look very see through. most of the ladies on this board have bouncy hair. but ova here in the street, on most girls its see through. when i straighten my hair, i dont like it becuase i feel bad that i put heat on it,(flat iron) and to me it doesnt look thick anymore.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 27, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i think that natural hair straitend looks bouncy and full. usually i see relaxed hair look very see through. most of the ladies on this board have bouncy hair. but ova here in the street, on most girls its see through. when i straighten my hair, i dont like it becuase i feel bad that i put heat on it,(flat iron) and to me it doesnt look thick anymore.



Your post suggests that all natural hair, straightened is healthy, bouncy and full; whereas relaxed hair is thin and see through; which is why you can tell the difference.  But that's just not true.

I think the question is more geared to, all else being equal, (healthy natural to healthy relaxed) can you tell which is relaxed and which is a press.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 27, 2009)

I normally can't tell the difference if the hair is healthy but I've had people be able to tell that my hair was natural when I had it straightened. IDK how they knew.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2009)

It depends really.

It's harder for me to tell with type 3 hair, because their hair looks silky and shiny both relaxed and straightened. 

I guess "natural" hair may look more textured depending on how straight it's straightened. lol


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

cgolden said:


> your hair does not look relaxed at all to me, but hey if sooo many other people think it does i guess it may


 


BlackMasterPiece, thank the lord that your hair does not indeed look relaxed, as you'd loose that gorgeous thick and full look!!!

I love your hair!!!


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Did you ever attempt to tweak your regimen?
> 
> Maybe your hair didn't like daily moisture like mine......as for using fantastic conditioners, just because a conditioner is raved about doensnt mean its gonna work with your specific hair type, you have to do some experimentation until you can settle on your staples.
> 
> ...


 

ITA with the bolded.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 28, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> BlackMasterPiece, thank the lord that your hair does not indeed look relaxed, as you'd loose that gorgeous thick and full look!!!
> 
> I love your hair!!!


:blush3:Thanks so much hun!

I agree


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> 1) LOL @ people getting upset about others' opinions about the look of straightened natural hair and relaxed hair. If someone has observed and if it is their opinion that pressed natural hair does indeed look different (healthier, shinier, whatever) than relaxed hair, what is the problem? The OP posed a question and folks are responding to it. These are strangers opinions.... let. it. go.
> 
> *2) @ the folks getting offended, I tend to think this is because these people are not all the way comfortable with their decision to rock chemically altered hair. They know the real issues surrounding the practice, but don't want to deal with it because they gotta still look 'fly' (for their jobs, men, whatever).* Again, if you aren't offended, this statement is not in reference to you.
> 
> ...


 



Tell it sister!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> Tell it sister!!!!!!!!!



I actually don't think she should tell that, at all.    And I'm natural.


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I actually don't think she should tell that, at all.   And I'm natural.


 

In my opinion she's just speaking the truth, 'tis all.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^ made evident by your post.  In my opinion you shouldn't say such inflammatory things on a board full of people who care so much about their hair so as to pay a fee every year.  If she has the right to state her opinion and you have the right to state yours, then I must have the right to disagree, right?


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes you certainly do have the right to voice your opinion, but people have been getting offended when someone says that straightened natural hair looks thicker and fuller than relaxed hair, which in may (not all) cases it does.

To the women who's natural straightened hair didn't look too good, maybe it wasn't the fact that their hair was natural and hard to straighten, maybe it's the simple fact that their technique wasn't too good coupled with the fact that they probably weren't taking the best care of their hair in its natural state, leading them to think it was wearing their hair natural that was the problem when the real problem was most probably their shoddy haircare techniques.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just as see through relaxed hair is most likely due to shoddy haircare techniques in select individuals. 

Again, I think the offense is more likely the untruth in the blanket statement that natural hair straightened is healthier, fuller, bouncier, etc; whereas relaxed hair is thin, see through, etc.  And then, the follow up statement that if that statement offends you, it's not because the statement is untrue; it is because "[deep down] you're not entirely comfortable with your choice to chemically alter your hair." Uh.... ok


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Just as see through relaxed hair is most likely due to shoddy haircare techniques in select individuals.
> 
> Again, I think the offense is more likely the untruth in the blanket statement that natural hair straightened is healthier, fuller, bouncier, etc; whereas relaxed hair is thin, see through, etc. And then, the follow up statement that if that statement offends you, it's not because the statement is untrue; it is because "[deep down] you're not entirely comfortable with your choice to chemically alter your hair." Uh.... ok


 

Well the way I see it, if people were entirely happy with their hair, then they'd have no reason to chemically alter it in the first place!


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in the group of people that can't really tell the difference between relaxed hair and straightened natural hair.  Shoot, I'm just now beginning to detect when a person has a weave lol  

I've seen alot of women with gorgeous silky straight hair, especially in ATL...it just seems as though in some places you have access to a larger number of top-notch stylists, who will have your hair looking gorgeously bouncy/full/bone straight whether you are 3-4a/b/c/z, relaxed, natural, weaved, etc....so it makes it harder to tell the difference.

I have had a guy or two come up to me and say they knew my naturally straightened hair was natural.  I'm not sure how they knew cuz I didn't ask...but I would be willing to bet it had to do with how thick my hair was.  When I was relaxed my hair was "flatter" when straight.  Now, when it's straight it's "fuller".  

I get the same amount of "bounce" when my hair is first straightened as when it used to be first relaxed (lasts about a week)...but the "bounce" wears off with time whether relaxed or straightened naturally in my experience. ETA:  So in the end, nowadays I end up with just a "bigger" version of my straightened hair as a natural.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> Well the way I see it, if people were entirely happy with their hair, then they'd have no reason to chemically alter it in the first place!



She said they were offended because they were not comfortable with their *decision* to alter their hair.  That's an unfair.  Especially on a board like this where they could simply be offended because their relaxed hair is gorgeous; not thin, see-through, etc.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> Well the way I see it, if people were entirely happy with their hair, then they'd have no reason to chemically alter it in the first place!



If people were entirely happy with their hair then they wouldn't keep finding opportunities to put down the hair of others. 
You can elevate your own hair without putting down the hair of others.


----------



## jennboo (Nov 28, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> If people were entirely happy with their hair then they wouldn't keep finding opportunities to put down the hair of others.
> You can elevate your own hair without putting down the hair of others.


 
Correct me if i am wrong, bc i very well may be, but... i could have sworn the OP asked the question: "Can you tell the difference between straightened natural hair and relaxed hair?"....did she not? Am i missing something, lol? People are responding to her question, based on thier opinions.

Some people find straightened natural hair better looking then relaxed hair and some people find relaxed hair better looking than straightened natural hair . What's the problem? Seriously, i need to know why people are getting upset (i mean, i have an idea why, but, i wanna know y'alls opinions, lol)


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^ The problem is that naturals saying that natural straightened hair looks better than relaxed hair, across the board, is bound to offend every relaxed head on this board.  It's a problem, it is offensive and it should stop.


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, bc i very well may be, but... i could have sworn the OP asked the question: "Can you tell the difference between straightened natural hair and relaxed hair?"....did she not? Am i missing something, lol? People are responding to her question, based on thier opinions.
> 
> Some people find straightened natural hair better looking then relaxed hair and some people find relaxed hair better looking than straightened natural hair . What's the problem? Seriously, i need to know why people are getting upset (i mean, i have an idea why, but, i wanna know y'alls opinions, lol)


 
No you don't!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, bc i very well may be, but... i could have sworn the OP asked the question: "Can you tell the difference between straightened natural hair and relaxed hair?"....did she not? Am i missing something, lol? People are responding to her question, based on thier opinions.
> 
> Some people find straightened natural hair better looking then relaxed hair and some people find relaxed hair better looking than straightened natural hair . What's the problem? Seriously, i need to know why people are getting upset (i mean, i have an idea why, but, i wanna know y'alls opinions, lol)



Ya I answered the question in a post above (I usually can't tell anyway)and I'm not offended or upset by *any* comments since I know that nobody's comments are absolute. 

But that *specific comment *I responded to wasn't in response to the OP, I don't think...It was totally off-topic...and kind of low.

But the comments people are making about "natural" hair being thicker etc. when straight or anything, those didn't upset me at all, it's generally true for one reason or the other though not always true, lol,
Nothing anybody said is always true. 
I don't know why you are targeting me lol


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 28, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ The problem is that naturals saying that natural straightened hair looks better than relaxed hair, across the board, is bound to offend every relaxed head on this board. It's a problem, it is offensive and it should stop.


 
I agree it is offensive but that wasn't stated throughout this thread.


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, bc i very well may be, but... i could have sworn the OP asked the question: "Can you tell the difference between straightened natural hair and relaxed hair?"....did she not? Am i missing something, lol? People are responding to her question, based on thier opinions.
> 
> Some people find straightened natural hair better looking then relaxed hair and some people find relaxed hair better looking than straightened natural hair . What's the problem? Seriously, i need to know why people are getting upset (i mean, i have an idea why, but, i wanna know y'alls opinions, lol)


 


I too have a sneaking suspicion why so many relaxed heads are getting upset too!


----------



## jennboo (Nov 28, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ The problem is that naturals saying that natural straightened hair looks better than relaxed hair, across the board, is bound to offend every relaxed head on this board. It's a problem, it is offensive and it should stop.


 
1) It's an opinion. People are entitled.

2) If i were relaxed and content with my decision and had bomb a** relaxed hair random peoples' opinions on a message board wouldn't offend me one bit, lol.

3)  From your logic, all these posts about taco meat and unruly /nasty/natural hair,  perming down nappy new growth, etc. should offend all the naturals on the board, so people who state those things should stop too, right? lol. I hardly hear a peep from naturals getting offended about half the stuff posted on this board that denigrates natch hair, its just comical to me and the hypocrisy is so blatant, i feel like i have to point it out, lol.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

ceebee3 said:


> I agree it is offensive but that wasn't stated throughout this thread.



I'm really not sure if it's been stated word for word.  I do think it's been implied.  

I honestly didn't see too much reason to post, other than to state my original opinion until this post.  I didn't think it was right to state number 2.  So I simply stated that.



J Hazel said:


> jennboo said:
> 
> 
> > 1) LOL @ people getting upset about others' opinions about the look of straightened natural hair and relaxed hair. If someone has observed and if it is their opinion that pressed natural hair does indeed look different (healthier, shinier, whatever) than relaxed hair, what is the problem? The OP posed a question and folks are responding to it. These are strangers opinions.... let. it. go.
> ...


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> 1) It's an opinion. People are entitled.



Of course.  Which means I'm entitled to my opinion to disagree.



> 2) If i were relaxed and content with my decision and had bomb a** relaxed hair random peoples' opinions on a message board wouldn't offend me one bit, lol.
> 
> 3) * From your logic, all these posts about taco meat and unruly /nasty/natural hair,  perming down nappy new growth, etc. should offend all the naturals on the board, so people who state those things should stop too, right? *lol. I hardly hear a peep from naturals getting offended about half the stuff posted on this board that denigrates natch hair, its just comical to me and the hypocrisy is so blatant, i feel like i have to point it out, lol.



I find such comments equally offensive and should be addressed at the time the statement is made.  It does not make sense, however, to make equally offensive comments and then defend those offensive statements at some later time.  Two wrongs; still wrong.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> 1) It's an opinion. People are entitled.
> 
> 2) If i were relaxed and content with my decision and had bomb a** relaxed hair random peoples' opinions on a message board wouldn't offend me one bit, lol.
> 
> 3)  From your logic, all these posts about taco meat and unruly /nasty/natural hair,  perming down nappy new growth, etc. should offend all the naturals on the board, so people who state those things should stop too, right? lol. *I hardly hear a peep from naturals getting offended about half the stuff posted on this board that denigrates natch hair*, its just comical to me and the hypocrisy is so blatant, i feel like i have to point it out, lol.



If I were "natural" and content with my hair, I wouldn't always feel the need to put down others hair.

@ 3 bolded take a look at the taco meat thread....

I wasn't particularly offended in this thread, but I personally don't get the correlation between contentness and getting offended. I'm content with my heritages and races, but if people insult them I get offended.


----------



## jennboo (Nov 28, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> *Of course. Which means I'm entitled to my opinion to disagree.*
> 
> 
> 
> I find such comments equally offensive and should be addressed at the time the statement is made. It does not make sense, however, to make equally offensive comments and then defend those offensive statements at some later time. Two wrongs; still wrong.


 
Bolded: Definitely!  I agree with you! People frequently disagree with my sentiments about things, i welcome it, bc it leads to discussion, but then people start getting angry/offended.

I am also genuinely curious as to the derogatory statements made about relaxed hair in this thread. Can you point 'em out, copy and paste, give me a post #, something, lol. Just because a person is pro natural hair doesnt mean they think relaxed hair is disgusting. Just like if a person is pro-black doesn't necessarily mean they are anti-everything else. I don't see how a person saying that they prefer the look of their own natural hair as being offensive to relaxed heads.


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Bolded: Definitely!  I agree with you! People frequently disagree with my sentiments about things, i welcome it, bc it leads to discussion, but then people start getting angry/offended.
> 
> I am also genuinely curious as to the derogatory statements made about relaxed hair in this thread. Can you point 'em out, copy and paste, give me a post #, something, lol. Just because a person is pro natural hair doesnt mean they think relaxed hair is disgusting. Just like if a person is pro-black doesn't necessarily mean they are anti-everything else. I don't see how a person saying that they prefer the look of their own natural hair as being offensive to relaxed heads.


 
People are offended very easily, sometimes it's clear why they are offended but other times, I just don't get it.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not pro natural or pro relaxed; I just like hair.  So I'm just pro hair.  I've frequently stated in recent posts the statement that inspired my comment.


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think people are necessarily implying what you think they are and if a few have than please refer to these posts directly. Because I think that the general tone of this thread has been positive. People are answering the question based on their experiences and that just is what it is.


----------



## Chanteuse (Nov 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> Bolded: Definitely!  I agree with you! People frequently disagree with my sentiments about things, i welcome it, bc it leads to discussion, but then people start getting angry/offended.
> 
> *I am also genuinely curious as to the derogatory statements made about relaxed hair in this thread. Can you point 'em out, copy and paste, give me a post #, something, lol*. Just because a person is pro natural hair doesnt mean they think relaxed hair is disgusting. Just like if a person is pro-black doesn't necessarily mean they are anti-everything else. I don't see how a person saying that they prefer the look of their own natural hair as being offensive to relaxed heads.


 
_Here's one. It's subtle but the implication is clear._



J Hazel said:


> BlackMasterPiece, *thank the lord that your hair does not indeed look relaxed, as you'd loose that gorgeous thick and full look!!!*
> 
> I love your hair!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 28, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> I don't think people are necessarily implying what you think they are and if a few have than please refer to these posts directly. Because I think that the general tone of this thread has been positive. People are answering the question based on their experiences and that just is what it is.



Hey there Vkb247,

My initial comment was specifically pointed to this quote:



jennboo said:


> 1) LOL @ people getting upset about others' opinions about the look of straightened natural hair and relaxed hair. If someone has observed and if it is their opinion that pressed natural hair does indeed look different (healthier, shinier, whatever) than relaxed hair, what is the problem? The OP posed a question and folks are responding to it. These are strangers opinions.... let. it. go.
> 
> *2) @ the folks getting offended, I tend to think this is because these people are not all the way comfortable with their decision to rock chemically altered hair. *They know the real issues surrounding the practice, but don't want to deal with it because they gotta still look 'fly' (for their jobs, men, whatever). Again, if you aren't offended, this statement is not in reference to you.



And it's not like this is a natural vs relaxed debate because I'm natural, too.   I just don't think this should have been said.  So when it was quoted and e-high fived and stated to "say it again"... I simply replied stating that it should not be said again.

Which seems to have sparked a spin off debate.  Again, my primary issue is specific to this statement.

It matters not that it was said, I only wanted to go on record stating that I think it is wrong.


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 28, 2009)

I will give you that one Chanteuse. 

But to you and Sheba, I was actually wondering about the posts made before the debate began when people first started to get offended. I think that most people aren't seeing it your way because most were simply answering with their opinions.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 28, 2009)

never mind me...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 28, 2009)

Chanteuse said:


> _Here's one. It's subtle but the implication is clear._



That comment was many things but subtle wasn't one of them.


----------



## Chanteuse (Nov 29, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That comment was many things but subtle wasn't one of them.


 
lol - I guess you're right. What I was trying to say is that it was indirect jab at relaxed hair under the guise of being a compliment to natural hair. Then again - it really wasn't even indirect was it? 

Honestly I don't think this thread was that bad at the beginning. There was an undercurrent of the "natural superiority" sentiment in some of the posts but nothing outrageously derogatory about relaxed heads. People do have a right to their own opinions but generalizations _in general_ are irksome.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 29, 2009)

All that I am going to say is .... results, baby.

The difference between my natural hair and relaxed hair is night and day.  I tried and tried and tried and tried to get my natural hair healthy. 

Relaxed hair just works FOR ME!  Natural hair works for others.  Both can look good if well maintained.

I am very happy with my decision .  My relaxed hair is healthy and fairly thick.  

Who am I to say what is best/better for another adult??  

There is nothing else that I want to add here ... <kanyeshrug>


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it has to do with the cuticle laying flat.  Here are two example of my hair

The first one is my relaxed hair back in the gump.  I rollerset it, As you can see it's very full and thick, at least in my opinion, but the hair strands themselves are flatter.



Hosted on Fotki

Now my hair flat ironed as a natural, it's pretty straight but it looks nothing like my rollerset and wrapped hair.  I think it's just as pretty and full but there is a definite difference.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## hairedity (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^
nice hair TCat86!!


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Both pics of your hair looks nice TCatt


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 29, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I think it has to do with the cuticle laying flat.



That's a really interesting thought!! Thanks! And your hair looks great both ways.


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 29, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> That's a really interesting thought!! Thanks! And your hair looks great both ways.



It's my non scientific opinion obviously, lol.


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 29, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I think it has to do with the cuticle laying flat. Here are two example of my hair
> 
> The first one is my relaxed hair back in the gump. I rollerset it, As you can see it's very full and thick, at least in my opinion, but the hair strands themselves are flatter.
> 
> ...


 
In MY opinion, your natural hair looks way thicker, with more bounce to it.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 29, 2009)

I can tell sometimes.  I think it depends on the hair type, thickness etc...

When I straighten people get on me for going back to relaxing, till I straighten them out (pun intended).... so I don't think it's always so obvious.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 29, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> Well the way I see it, if people were entirely happy with their hair, then they'd have no reason to chemically alter it in the first place!


Hello, this is a straightened natural hair thread too

the same can be said for any natural that straightens and oh how that has been said by many

heck if you want to go deep with it, they also wouldnt do any altered texture styles either, such as twists outs, braid outs ETC ETC

The 'extremities' don't go nowhere here

again, this forum is not an extreme anti relaxed hair site. Nappturality mentality is not welcomed here or wanted or even tolerated. Some People keep forgetting this

Blanket statements like this are baiting to the natural/relaxed hair division

and that's one thing that this site IS 'anti' on , It's an anti natural/relaxed hair division forum

always has been


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 29, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> In MY opinion, your natural hair looks way thicker, with more bounce to it.



I agree that my natural hair looks thicker, that makes sense since it's not chemically altered to be smooth.  But I posted the pictures to show that my hair was thick then as well.  My hair wasn't limp and lifeless it was just the opposite.  I liked my relaxed hair alot, but I've grown to love my natural hair, but the blanketed statement that relaxed hair is limp, flat, and lifeless is not true.  And there are many members on this board that prove that, Southernbella had thick relaxed hair, granted her natural straightened hair appears thicker, but her relaxed hair was far from flat, thin, lifeless, etc.


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 29, 2009)

Go Mama, you know I love you because you always speak the thruth  Well is it me or this thread is an apology to bone straight hair by some non relaxed heads  Silly, isn't it  As for me, I wear my texlaxed hair 95% of the time in a curly style, so I dont mind if I can't have it silky straight like a 1A girl... it is a waste of time and energy




Irresistible said:


> Hello, this is a straightened natural hair thread too
> 
> the same can be said for any natural that straightens and oh how that has been said by many
> 
> ...


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 29, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Just as see through relaxed hair is most likely due to shoddy haircare techniques in select individuals.
> 
> Again, I think the offense is more likely the *untruth in the blanket statement *that natural hair straightened is healthier, fuller, bouncier, etc; whereas relaxed hair is thin, see through, etc.  And then, the follow up statement that *if* *that statement offends you, it's not because the statement is untrue; it is because "[deep down] you're not entirely comfortable with your choice to chemically alter your hair."* Uh.... ok




Thank you!  But people will just believe what they want to believe. If it possibly disrupts their world view, they don't want to see it.  Just look around HERE, for crying out loud.  Heck, I was saying the SAME THING until I came here and saw otherwise with my own two eyeballs.    And then it happened to me when I pressed.  My hair certainly didn't look any better/thicker/bouncier _just on the virtue of being natural alone_. That's where the untruth lies.  

I can indeed post relaxed pictures from years ago and I didn't know what a deep conditioner was, hair washed every blue moon, funky scalp, pressed, hair greased, and blow-dried... and it still wasn't much of a difference between that and my "much healthier" pressed natural hair... except *gasp* it actually did look better (fuller, thicker, shinier, etc) back then (at least until I fried it).   So imagine my cognitive dissonance when I pressed and my hair wasn't nearly that thick when I was natural and taking good care of it.  

I have theories as to why, but none of them have anything to do with the virtues of being relaxed or natural alone.  Most often, in the case of *non-abused* hair, I believe it's the strands themselves and the degree to which they are straightened (whether via heat or chemicals) that makes the difference. Although my hair was relaxed & overlapped back then, it was under-processed each & every time. When I pressed as a natural, she used a marcel and left no kink in the strands.

There's some sad & thin-looking natural hair on people who have been practicing LHCF techniques forever, just as there is sad & thin-looking relaxed hair. It's not so cut and dry.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shan_2001,

Great post!  I am loving your hair in your avatar!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 29, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I agree that my natural hair looks thicker, that makes sense since it's not chemically altered to be smooth.  But I posted the pictures to show that my hair was thick then as well.  My hair wasn't limp and lifeless it was just the opposite.  I liked my relaxed hair alot, but I've grown to love my natural hair, but the blanketed statement that relaxed hair is limp, flat, and lifeless is not true.  And there are many members on this board that prove that, Southernbella had thick relaxed hair, granted her natural straightened hair appears thicker, but her relaxed hair was far from flat, thin, lifeless, etc.


your pics did prove this point.  Both your natural and relaxed hair looks beautiful.  your relaxed hair was definitely not thinner than your natural hair


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 29, 2009)

That is so true, those marcel irons can burn the life out of your hair.  Even relaxed I never had my hair as straight.  But at the end of the road my straightened hair was left heat damaged,  thin and of course lifeless ...  But geez, my  hair was silky straight for sure 




shan_2001 said:


> I have theories as to why, but none of them have anything to do with the virtues of being relaxed or natural alone. Most often, in the case of *non-abused* hair, I believe it's the strands themselves and the degree to which they are straightened (whether via heat or chemicals) that makes the difference. Although my hair was relaxed & overlapped back then, it was under-processed each & every time. When I pressed as a natural, she used a marcel and left no kink in the strands.
> 
> There's some sad & thin-looking natural hair on people who have been practicing LHCF techniques forever, just as there is sad & thin-looking relaxed hair. It's not so cut and dry.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> All that I am going to say is .... results, baby.
> 
> The difference between my natural hair and relaxed hair is night and day.  I tried and tried and tried and tried to get my natural hair healthy.
> 
> ...


 Fairly thick? nah girl your hair is MAJORLY thick.


----------



## sky_blu (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure. I know when I was younger my grandmother started pressing my hair when the relaxers broke it off and every used to think I had a relaxer until a week passed by and my hair went natural again LOL. Haven't seen a straightened natural in person yet to know.


----------



## Kash (Jan 11, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> If both heads of hair are healthy, no I cannot tell.
> 
> Just look at the heads of the members of this board. Compare Pinkskates 4a hair that is pressed and Sylver's or Traycee's relaxed hair. All look the same to me, healthy.
> 
> If we are talking chewed up relaxed ends versus a pressed natural, I can spot that.


 
ITA!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 11, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> well to answer original question,,im not sure. with me it depends on type. I can't tell the difference between type 3 hair relaxed or natural w/press or flat iron. when its straight it always seems silky, shiny, bouncy.
> is there a natural type 4 with straight hair on here?(not talking about pinkskates..imo shes a 3)anyone else. I don't see many natural type 4's straaaight!
> 
> and SB i can tell the difference between your natural and your relaxed hair.but mayvbe because i know already either way its goregeous!!


 
I can almost always tell a difference, especially with fine haired people like myself. I'm a 4a/b pressed natural....here are some pics of my hair at different press levels (#1 harder press, #2 body wave , #3 curls reverted in the club, #4 lighter press). As pressed hair seems to not hold a style well, I feel that blunter ends make pressed hair look more "styled" and relaxer-like (ie. pic #4 for me).  Just my $.02.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it simply just depends on how well you straighten. As a 4a natural I've had my hair flat ironed beautifully at the salon and walked out with hair looking like a silky fresh relaxer. On the other hand, some of my home flat iron attempts don't come out as good and you can definitely tell that my hair is natural.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> 100% agree with you.
> 
> my hair is relaxed and it's thick/full with lots of body. it's an inaccurate assumption to say relaxed heads hair looks thinner and doesn't "hang" heavy or whatever nonsense theories.
> 
> ...


 

I agree. Healthy hair is healthy hair. Period. I have seem some chewed up natural IRL as well as relaxed. It is about how well you treat your hair.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 12, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I agree. Healthy hair is healthy hair. Period. I have seem some chewed up natural IRL as well as relaxed. It is about how well you treat your hair.



True, true...however, I can also tell the difference between a chewed up natural and chewed up relaxed head. The breakage/texture is different.


----------

